# J.J. Abrams new film Super 8



## Augie March (Jun 13, 2011)

I for one am looking forward to this but doing my best to avoid trailers, as I'm sure they'll give away far too much of the plot.

The poster is ace though and far better than any trailer anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2011)

"To view this image, visit MOVIENEWZ.com"

consider attaching it instead?

Here's the trailer, anyway:


----------



## Augie March (Jun 13, 2011)

Done. Is that trailer going to give too much away?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2011)

No idea, I haven't watched it


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 13, 2011)

Obligatory "it's shit" post.

















I'm looking forward to it too btw.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 13, 2011)

I reckon lots of promises and red herrings followed by a feeling of WTF when you actually see it. Typical Abrams film then.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 13, 2011)

He should be making moar Trek


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2011)

Supposed to be a loving homage to 70s Spielberg films (ET, Jaws, Close Encounters)


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 13, 2011)

Balbi said:


> He should be making moar Trek


Seconded.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 13, 2011)

Well...



> On the downside for Trekkers, Abrams isn't sounding too married to the Trek sequel's summer 2012 release date. (And, by the by, he still hasn't officially committed to directing; he's only down for producing.) Plus, there's buzz, as recounted by Deadline.com, that Trek 2 will be pushed back to Christmas 2012.
> 
> Read more: http://uk.eonline.com/uberblog/b246829_super_8s_weekend_should_jj_abrams_have.html#ixzz1P9XRyiRFhttp://uk.eonline.com/uberblog/b246829_super_8s_weekend_should_jj_abrams_have.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 13, 2011)

What's it about?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2011)

Coming of age in 70s Ohio, plus a monster of some sort.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 13, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> What's it about?


 
I think he's banking on the Mayan thing coming off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't wait for this! Like the OP I've been avoiding reading anything about this, watched the teaser trailer, looks good!


----------



## kained&able (Jun 15, 2011)

start trek re-up 2 will blates be done by micheal bay.

dave


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 16, 2011)

Mock footage of top-secret government film, featuring the alien/monster thingy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Balbi said:


> He should be making moar Trek



he is

http://trekmovie.com/2011/06/15/jj-...onths-behind-admits-might-be-spread-too-thin/


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't read the title without thinking 'suppurate,' as in a suppurating wound.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 5, 2011)

It's out now if anyonw wanted to like get a DVD screener or something.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw it this afternoon, it's  good but I thought there could have been more to it, was a bit disappointed by the end


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 5, 2011)

Was a bit like a shit ET....yes they could have made much more of it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Saw it this afternoon, it's  good but I thought there could have been more to it, was a bit disappointed by the end


 
Yeah...too much Speilbug not enough of the other guy...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2011)

yeah its ok , but kinda like ET meets The Goonies with a hint of close encounters, Id prolly enjoy it more if i was 13 , but still not completely shit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah its ok , but kinda like ET meets The Goonies with a hint of close encounters, Id prolly enjoy it more if i was 13 , but still not completely shit



Yep.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 7, 2011)

That's what I thought too, E.T's bigger pissed off brother.


----------



## Kippa (Aug 8, 2011)

It did have a Spielberg feel to the film.  It was alright, worth going to the cinema to watch.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 8, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah its ok , but kinda like ET meets The Goonies with a hint of close encounters, Id prolly enjoy it more if i was 13 , but still not completely shit


exactly this.
speilberg piss flavoured film


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2011)

Another vote for ruffneck23's succinct summing up.


----------



## c01642 (Aug 8, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's out now if anyonw wanted to like get a DVD screener or something.



Someones leaked a high quality DVD copy on to the internet. I might have a ganders tonight!


http://gizmodo.com/5828593/is-howard-stern-responsible-for-pirated-super-8-release


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2011)

Loved it. So retro, it did feel like Close Encounters/Stand By Me/ET - but so what? Great fun. And no gimmickery or product placement (Kodak and TAB!!! excepted)


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 8, 2011)

Imagery etc all ace, though storyline and monster = pants.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 8, 2011)

Great film.
If Speilberg didn't associate his name to this movie, I doubt anyone would have bothered to compared...


----------



## mack (Aug 11, 2011)

It was a good watch, it did really capture the look and feel of the ET's et al, probably would have loved it if it had come out when I was kid.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 11, 2011)

It certainly felt like 2 or 3 filmmakers were trying to get their ideas across.    Spielbergs ET with the Cloverfield hidden monster bollox.   Deeply unfortunate bollox.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 13, 2011)

I liked it. Hoping the kids will like it too


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Find thriller generally seems to mean disappointment unfortunately.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2011)

Omg that was SHITE. Just walked out. Urgh.


----------



## Yata (Aug 14, 2011)

What a predictable ending! Why couldn't Howard Stern ruin his reputation with movie studios by leaking a GOOD movie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2011)

Worst train crash ever. The Fugitive's one was better.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 23, 2011)

i thought it was a good film but the ending ruined it


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Worst train crash ever. The Fugitive's one was better.



Agreed. I hate all the weightless CGI bollocks at the best of times, but in a film that's otherwise quite nostalgic for the late 70s/early 80s it seemed totally out of place.

I would have liked a much smaller real train crash please.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Aug 23, 2011)

too much for a 7 year old? need something to see on a wet tuesday and it ain't gonna be no damn smurfs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2011)

When I went some idiot had brought their kids who were bout that age. They spent too much of the film freaked out and wanting to leave...


----------

